# Things to do in and around auckland



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

I me and my husband will be coming for a four day trip to auckland at the end of jan... Can anyone please recommend some good places to visit and the means of transportation there? We are planning for a hobbiton tour but how is it posdible to reach matamata (thats from where the tour starts) any inexpensive transports?? Thanks alot


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

First off, Hobbiton is not worth it, everyone I know who has gone, including myself, says so. That said, if you want to waste your money, there are many buses an tours departing Auckland daily, including direct and glow worm tours. Hit google (Hobbiton auckland bus) and you'll find the best rates, please don't pay $300+pp May companies ask for.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

I agree with Liam, Hobbit town tour is not worth it. Depending on what you want to do there are a lot of activities. Waitomo caves is great. Bay of Islands, towns Russell and Pahia about 3 hrs north of Auckland. I would recommend the full day excursion 1/2 day swimming with the dolphins and then a half day sailing on the Lion of New Zealand. Being in the water with the bottle nose dolphins swimming around you was incredible. They also swam so close to the sail boat that they jumped and splashed us. We hit 12 knots and they were right beside us. 

The boat requires you to be a grinder to help with the sails but it took little effort with the reward of a catered lunch and an hour and a half to relax on the beach or to explore the island. Price for package was $155 pp last yr.


----------



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

I absolutely loved the Hobbiton tour and the whole experience. Maybe you have to be into the whole Hobbit stuff a bit more to enjoy this trip!We hired a care so no idea about other means of transport.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

There are tours available from Auckland by bus but time consuming and expensive. Hobbit town is $75 per if you book privately. But you need to get online and pre book. As many of their of their tours are sold out the throughout the day. 

Otherwise you will pay $265 per adult, leave Auckland by bus at 7 am and it takes 8 hrs. I would rent a car and get on hobbit town website to book. Allow 2.5 hours for tour


Cheers

Ricci


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

You can hire a cheap car for $19 to $25 per day, (look at airport arrivals). There are plenty of trips within Auckland such as Waiheke, Tiri Tiri, and Rangitoto, plus Piha. Do not spend all your time driving, just relax and enjoy Auckland


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for suggestions! Much helpful...what if we buy the tour through the website for 75 dollars and go to the pick up point(shires reat) by bus is it possible? And how much time will a bus take?? Thanks once again


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

No , the only bus service is that of tours that package the transportation and tour into one package, the $265 each.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

There are 'locals' buses to Matamata - but you'd need to find your way from the town centre to the studios. It's too far to walk. 
It would be about $35 each way.

See 
InterCity // Bus Tickets From $1 // NZ?s National Network // Bus Pass
Nakedbus « Nakedbus.com


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Would it be worth buying an Entertainment Book when they arrived ???

Never bought one myself but have benefited from a fair few of the vouchers.
Think they only cost $30/$40 but if they saved the cost of one ticket that'd be a big saving for the Hobbiton tour.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome to NZ! There's so much to do in and around Auckland. Here's a few ideas--google 'em for more detailed info:

West coast beaches: Muriwai, Piha for black sand and huge waves. If you swim, stay within the designated areas and don't swim too far out (rips).
Parakai Hot Springs or Waiwera Hot Springs: both are modern and use pools (not at all rustic), but great for watersides, a soak, even a BBQ
Mount Eden/One Tree Hill: drive up or climb up and enjoy the views
Tiritiri Matangi: an island nature reserve with lots of birds you won't ever see on the mainland
Rangitoto: another island reserve--a nice brisk walk to the summit
Waitomo "black water rafting": climb into a cave, ride the underwater river in an inner tube, abseil a bit. As you do. About a 2 hour drive south of Auckland; you'll need to spend the night before in a hotel probably
Rotorua: geothermals extraordinaire. Polynesian Spa is probably the best place for a soak. Skip Hell's Gate--it's now a rip off
White Island: beautiful boat trip to an active volcano. You get to walk into the volcano. You'll need to spend the night in Whakatane before your tour. About a 3 hour drive from Auckland

That'll get you started...


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

In the last week we have gone to White Island, Hobbiton, Waitomo Caves (blackwater rafting) and Hellsgate. Yes, we are exhausted, but showed family around. Have seen the thermal features in Rotorua and Polynesian spa. I enjoyed everything with the exception of Hellsgate...indeed a ripoff. 
We saw dolphins and pilot whales on the White Is tour and the captain took nearly an extra hour to allow us to enjoy them. This and the black water rafting were our favorites


----------

